# The 2011 Palm Beach Burnout was a great success! A new World Record was set by Team H



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Team Haiyin EV Drag Car* *"Warp Factor II"* set a new WORLD's RECORD for "Full-Size" electric drag cars with an impressive *(1.5 - 60'), (6.8 - 1/8 @ 93.43 mph), and a (11.2 - 1/4 @ 107.01 mph).*


What "World Record" would this be with a single time slip?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ron, could you please define "Full-size electric drag car" for me?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Very simple, full size is used to describe any vehicle that has the dimesions (length & width) of our 1981 Camaro.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Very simple, full size is used to describe any vehicle that has the dimesions (length & width) of our 1981 Camaro.



That's what I thought!

So then your "World Record" is in the "1981 Camaro electric drag car" class, right?

Later,
Keith


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

What people are failing to mention is the drag a larger car carries through the 1/4 mile if the car is larger. Weight and dimensions are huge factors when racing.



kek_63 said:


> That's what I thought!


----------

